# Nikon D40x USB Recharge?



## DJames (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi, 

I was wondering can you recharge the battery with the USB Cord connected to the computer?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 28, 2008)

no. you need the supplied charger.


----------



## NM Rich (Jan 28, 2008)

Sw1tchFX said:


> no. you need the supplied charger.


Yep, I agree ,but that sure would be nice!


----------

